# west galveston/bastrop guides



## smithdive13 (Jul 18, 2013)

looking for recommendations for a good guide that fishes west galveston/bastrop bays this time of year. Thanks


----------



## dPop (Aug 20, 2004)

Randall Groves 979-849-7019 and Greg Francis 409-939-1684


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree those are both excellent guides for that particular area.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Greg Frances


----------

